
Firefox Focus with GeckoView - Sujan
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2018/09/focus-with-geckoview/
======
scarface74
You mean all of this time Android users were bragging about how Android gave
you the capabilities of using third party browsers, iOS only let you put
wrappers around Safari, and holding up Firefox as an example, Firefox on
Android was doing the same thing - just using an Android web view?

